# The Lights on Broadway



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Went dark yesterday at nine productions, including _Hairspray_, _Grease, Young Frankenstein, and Boeing-Boeing_. (The last one isn't a musical, if your'e not familiar with it.)

_Hairspray_ ended its run as the nineteenth-longest running show in Broadway history, which isn't too bad. Considering that I happened to get tickets opening weekend at the last minute and thought it was going to be a colossal embarrassment.

Any thoughts? Will we see theaters go bankrupt? Broadway came back quickly after 9/11, but will people eagerly spend $115-$150 a ticket for a show in this economic climate?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Broadway went through this before in the '80s and it did come back. I agree that prices must come down but how is the question.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Penang Lawyer said:


> Broadway went through this before in the '80s and it did come back. I agree that prices must come down but how is the question.


They've been trying "discounts" - buy-one-get-one-free, buy-one-bring-a-kid-for-free, etc., but none of the producers seem to want to officially lower their permanent ticket price.

I guess it's like plane tickets - no matter how few they sell, there will always be a few people who will pay full first class fare, and discounting those seats won't get any more people in the door.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

Before Christmas, I got a promotion from Broadway.com offering me two tickets to any show for $145.ea. Not a bargain, I know, but I can use them for any show, and they do not expire. For that price, I can get orchestra seats and pretty much any show, and if we get cheaper seats, we get a refund. Well, it suckered me in, anyway:icon_smile_big:
I think my wife's leaning toward Billy Madison, just looking for cheap airfare

Mark S.


----------

